# V25 BobART Pro



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

So I've been working with the V25 and BobART Pro software and wanted to share a project with everyone. I've attached the BobCAD files, there are 2 videos that will walk though everything step by step. 


V25 BobART Pro - YouTube


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is part 2:

V25 BobART Pro Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*STL File*

I see there are a bunch of people that download the bbcd files, but if you don't have BobCAD, you won't be able to open the files. 

So use this link to download a demo and this way you can follow along with the videos and learn how to make this part in BobCAD CAM V25. 

BobCAD-CAM | CAD-CAM Software for CNC Machines

I've also attached the STL file for this project in case you want to machine it in your current CAM package.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the sample cut part.


----------

